# New Car Detail - Sepang Blue B8.5 Audi S4 Black Edition Saloon



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Following on from my thread in the 'The Motoring Zone' section of DW about my new S4
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363500

This is my most thorough Detail to date, so here goes -

I asked the supplying Dealer the following requests when I knew the car had been delivered to the Uk

1. When the car is delivered to the Dealership can the white transit plastic film be removed (which I believe it has to be as part of the PDI), but otherwise do not touch it at all. No washing or any prep work of any sort
2. Can the car be supplied with 'normal' number plates. NOT the one's with the light blue EU flash at the ends
3. Can the number plates be stuck on with sticky pads and NOT screwed on
4. NO Dealer stickers in the rear window.
The Salesperson was great & followed all my requests. At collection, the car was in the 'no public access' part with signs in all the windows for the Dealership valeters not to touch the car
This is how I collected my new S4 -




The only mark I have found, to date, is a small scratch on the rear bumper which was easy enough to correct

Below is the process I went through -

*Removed all the remaining transport film/cardboard from the exterior and interior

Snow foamed twice with CarChem super snow foam
2 bucket wash with lambswool mitt & a strong mix G3 Detox shampoo
Wheel arches cleaned with APC
Paintwork de-tarred with AF ObliTARarte
Paintwork decontaminated with CP Iron-X
All the wheels decontaminated with ObliTARate and Iron-X
Clayed all panels and glass using BH auto clay soft
Coat of AF Rejuvenate applied with a MF pad as a pre-wax cleanser
Coat of Prima Amigo applied a MF pad
2 x coats Obsession Wax Hybrid 86 applied with a damp Meguairs foam applicator
Exterior window rubbers and door mirrors treated with Werkstat acrylic glos
2 x coats of Planet Polish wheel seal and shine applied to the wheels
Tyres dressed with Meguairs endurance tyre gel
Exhaust tips cleaned and sealed with Britemax twins
Door & boot shuts treated with AF Tripple
Under bonnet cleaned with APC then all the plastics treated with Gtechniq C2V3 and the painted surfaces treated with AF Tripple
Interior surfaces cleaned with a mild APC then treated with a coat of Werkstat satin prot
Interior glass cleaned with CP Eraser
Interior mats treated with Gtechniq I1
Exterior glass cleaned with AG glass polish, then CP Eraser then 2 x coats of Angelwax H2GO rain repellent applied to windscreen & rear window & 1 coat to the remaining exterior glass
*
As usual for my Details, no 'in progress' photo's, just the 'completed' ones













































Total time spent doing this Detail - approx. 16 hours

Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## Kirkyworld (Jan 12, 2014)

Looks superb buddy


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice:thumb:


----------



## IamDave (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks great! Love the colour!


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Stunning car, how easy is the hybrid 86 to use.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

davo3587 said:


> Stunning car, how easy is the hybrid 86 to use.


Thanks :thumb:

Agreed. Hybrid 86 is a joy to work with :thumb:


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Nice work, mate, love the colour and one amazing motor
Dave


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice car!!


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Looking superb and undoubtably staying that way. Love it :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Looking superb and undoubtably staying that way. Love it :thumb:


Cheers CM! :thumb:


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Good work BH

Sounds a long time to work on a brand new car, but once you have put this initial work in, the maintaining of it is going to be much easier.

And you know that its got the best start in life it could have :thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Well worth spending that time mate, a top quality job for a top quality motor. It must be nice having it since brand new and being able to get the way you want right from the beginning. I just bought some hybrid wax from the sales section the other day so I ll look forward to trying that


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Im in love


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Congratulations! That's utterly stunning! Love the S4 and love Sepang Blue too, it's a gorgeous colour. I bet you're loving it?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

JBirchy said:


> Congratulations! That's utterly stunning! Love the S4 and love Sepang Blue too, it's a gorgeous colour. I bet you're loving it?


Thanks JB :thumb:
& yes I am


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I also like the colour - pretty rare cars nowadays - haven't seen one in ages!!

But...... typical Audi driver huh? Missed the double yellow lines or something? hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Rayaan said:


> I also like the colour - pretty rare cars nowadays - haven't seen one in ages!!


Thanks :thumb:
I've only seen one other S4 saloon near to me in the last 6 months or so



Rayaan said:


> But...... typical Audi driver huh? Missed the double yellow lines or something? hahahaha :lol:


Ouch! :lol:

My preferred 'photo shoot' location is only available on a Sunday afternoon when all the offices are shut on the small industrial estate near me, hence parking on the double yellows

SWMBO said someone would comment about me parking on the yellow lines :lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Love it. Stunning mate great work.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Quality mate! Looks great


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

:argie: looks lurvely


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rayaan said:


> I also like the colour - pretty rare cars nowadays - haven't seen one in ages!!
> 
> But...... typical Audi driver huh? Missed the double yellow lines or something? hahahaha :lol:


I saw the dble yellows but my only thought was how far he'd parked from the kerb!! A man of my own heart right there, looking after those alloys!!


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> Thanks :thumb:
> I've only seen one other S4 saloon near to me in the last 6 months or so
> 
> Ouch! :lol:
> ...


The photo just reminded me of how I parked on a Sunday and got a ticket lol. In my 20 odd years of driving I always thought yellow lines didn't apply on Sundays, especially since loads of cars were parked on them!!

Turned out they all had disabled badges on :lol:


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Lovely machine and a superb colour..you must pass bricks at the thought of parking that anywhere where people are or mothers and kids. Supermarket car-parks are a car lovers nightmare


----------



## hovnojede (Aug 9, 2012)

Nice job and car. Bookmarked as you've used some of the products I want to buy. Don't you have shipping blocks still? It looks kinda hight to me.


----------



## AaronB (Dec 15, 2007)

Gorgeous S4 bristle, nice to see another ASN member on here


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Stunning machine.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Very nice car, looks great


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

hovnojede said:


> Nice job and car. Bookmarked as you've used some of the products I want to buy.


Cheers :thumb:


hovnojede said:


> Don't you have shipping blocks still? It looks kinda hight to me.


I checked on my pre-collection inspection and the shipping blocks had been removed
Could be that I had the Drive Select & Damper Control set to comfort mode


AaronB said:


> Gorgeous S4 bristle, nice to see another ASN member on here


:thumb:


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful machine, great job!


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

That is stunning.... End of comment


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice pics. Great car.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Pic in the sunlight -



& a reflection shot -



& had the lawnmower out on the interior mats after I replaced all 22 of the interior lights with LED one's


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

Want!!! That is one sexy vehicle right there buddy! I bet that initial detail you gave it was an absolute pleasure! Enjoy!


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Really like the colour :thumb:


----------



## David_Melv (May 20, 2015)

What a car! Nice job


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

KarateKid said:


> Want!!! That is one sexy vehicle right there buddy! I bet that initial detail you gave it was an absolute pleasure! Enjoy!


Thanks & yes it was ! :thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Good work man, nice car.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Offset Detailing said:


> Good work man, nice car.


Thanks & thanks :thumb:


----------



## Altos (Apr 9, 2016)

Great car, great colour, great detail!
You must be feeling very lucky by now!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

That is a stunning car/colour. Love the interior too


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Altos said:


> Great car, great colour, great detail!
> You must be feeling very lucky by now!


Thank you & yes I am :thumb:


Zetec-al said:


> That is a stunning car/colour. Love the interior too


Cheers Al :thumb:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

great detailing job


----------

